# Determining clearance for wider wheels and tires



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I want to replace my wheelset built on narrow Kinlin XR-300 rims with something around 23mm width. I may even switch from 23c to 25c tires. How can I determine if my Lynskey R330 has sufficient chainstay clearance? Is there a key measure I am shooting for to help me decide? 

Thanks, and sorry if this topic has been hashed out; I didn't find any result in the search function.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't answer your question but did you consider contacting Lynskey on this?


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> I can't answer your question but did you consider contacting Lynskey on this?


Yes, I did contact them today and they told me to visit my LBS. That totally makes sense, except that I plan to buy custom wheels from one of the wheelbuilders active on this forum. So I need to minimize the leap of faith I make.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

have you even tried mounting a 25mm tire onto your existing wheel and seeing if it fits?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Wines of WA said:


> Yes, I did contact them today and they told me to visit my LBS. That totally makes sense, except that I plan to buy custom wheels from one of the wheelbuilders active on this forum. So I need to minimize the leap of faith I make.


I guess then it would be ideal if someone on this site came up with a caliper measurement for you.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

if you have calipers, measure the distance between the brake track and the stays (both seat and chainstays) at the narrowest point using your current wheel. Measure your brake track width and add it to the measurement you got (x2) for total clearance. Keep in mind this assumes that the brake track is the widest section, which isn't true for all wheels (some rims are toroidal and can be wider below the track which may cause issues even if the stays flare). 

The best option is to get your hands on a rim that's comparable to the one you want or wider. If you haven't chosen a rim yet, try to get a hed jet or stinger of a 404 firecrest. If they fit, just about any other will fit too (except the 303 firecrest).

edit - re caliper, you can also mark with tape the top of the rim on the stays and take wheel out to measure.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> if you have calipers, measure the distance between the brake track and the stays (both seat and chainstays) at the narrowest point using your current wheel. Measure your brake track width and add it to the measurement you got (x2) for total clearance. Keep in mind this assumes that the brake track is the widest section, which isn't true for all wheels (some rims are toroidal and can be wider below the track which may cause issues even if the stays flare).
> 
> The best option is to get your hands on a rim that's comparable to the one you want or wider. If you haven't chosen a rim yet, try to get a hed jet or stinger of a 404 firecrest. If they fit, just about any other will fit too (except the 303 firecrest).
> 
> edit - re caliper, you can also mark with tape the top of the rim on the stays and take wheel out to measure.


Thanks, this will probably work. I'll also take Mr. Nugent's suggestion of trying a 25c tire (perhaps on a borrowed wide rim).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not hard to measure around an existing 23mm tire and see how much clearance there is at different points.

Suggest you check:

Rear brake and bridge.

Chainstays at closest point.

Seat tube at closest point. (on my Cannondale this is the critical one).

Consider that your new setup is going to need an extra 2 mm all around.

This will at least tell you if you have anything to worry about.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> It's not hard to measure around an existing 23mm tire and see how much clearance there is at different points.
> 
> Suggest you check:
> 
> ...


Good post. 

Guess he could check under the fork too.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> Guess he could check under the fork too.


Yeap, all three points. Chainstays, seat stays and fork.

I believe the rear will accommodate up to 28mm effective tire width.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a 2010 Lynskey Helix OS and with 23mm tires on Kinlin 300 rims, I have about 2.5mm of clearance between the NDS chain stay and the tire. I've tried other wheel sets and the clearance is tight with all 19.0-20.0 rims and 23mm tires. 
The new Helix frames have more clearance because they changed the shape of the chain stay. For 250.00, you can send the frame back to Lynskey and they will put a "dimple" in your current chain stay to allow 25mm tires and/or 23 rims. 
I get more clearance with Pro4 tires than Conti 4000s tires, but not much more.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Lookbiker said:


> I have a 2010 Lynskey Helix OS and with 23mm tires on Kinlin 300 rims, I have about 2.5mm of clearance between the NDS chain stay and the tire. I've tried other wheel sets and the clearance is tight with all 19.0-20.0 rims and 23mm tires.
> The new Helix frames have more clearance because they changed the shape of the chain stay. For 250.00, you can send the frame back to Lynskey and they will put a "dimple" in your current chain stay to allow 25mm tires and/or 23 rims.
> I get more clearance with Pro4 tires than Conti 4000s tires, but not much more.


Was the clearance issue caused by the NDS chainstay being a different thickness than the drive side?

Guess I will be measuring the space in my Lynskey Cooper soon, I know I have had 25mm tires on a skinny rim (BWW Blackset Race), but I want to move to wider rims in the future.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

The Helix asymmetric stays were meant for 23c tires, Lynskey has changed that as of model year 2012. Now 25c tires and firecrest wheels shouldn't be a problem. Don't know about other Lynskey models.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

My frame on the website indicated a maximum tyre size of 28mm (not that I wish to) but I do not think it will fit. Different tyre has slight variation in terms of sizing.

My frame's limitation is not behind the bottom bracket around the chain stay but at the brazing of the seat stays where the rear brake is mounted.

With a 25mm tyre. Gap is a shy under 3mm.

View attachment 284315


----------

